# End of an era for vertical transportation in Seattle



## CHamilton (Oct 5, 2017)

End of a long ride: Seattle’s historic Smith Tower to automate elevators after 103 years of manual operation

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/end-long-ride-seattles-historic-smith-tower-automate-elevators-century-manual-operation/


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Oct 6, 2017)

CHamilton said:


> End of a long ride: Seattle’s historic Smith Tower to automate elevators after 103 years of manual operation
> 
> https://www.geekwire.com/2017/end-long-ride-seattles-historic-smith-tower-automate-elevators-century-manual-operation/


Seems like a VERY respectful restoration plan, even continuing one (1) manually operated elevator for old time's sake.

I can understand the owners had to do something. Tenants want faster ride times. And after 100+ years, safety codes probably require much reworking anyway. So might as well do it all at once. But keeping the glass cab doors and other measures should make it almost painless even for us preservationists.

Thanks for posting this, Charles.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 16, 2017)

I remember taking this to lunch with my now ex and it was a lovely memory. Ride it while you can.


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 19, 2017)

If I only had known...walked right past this building several times in 2014 and 2016 visits, but never went in. Missed opportunity, definitely.

Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------

